
Episode 31–Steli Efti–Closing Software Sales and Your Mental Game–Chasing Product - JoshDoody
http://www.chasingproduct.com/episodes/episode-31-closing-software-sales-and-your-mental-game-wsteli-efti
======
raminassemi
Enjoyed this episode, particularly the habits/building momentum vs setting
goals philosophy :)

